
The man who cleans up blood after murders - sjclemmy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-37360081
======
sjclemmy
This caught my attention:

> I usually work with my headphones on because music helps me concentrate. I
> always listen to the same three things: Tristan und Isolde by Wagner, 666
> Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden and Paranoid by Black Sabbath. The opera
> relaxes me, it helps me concentrate and prepare mentally. But once I put my
> uniform on and start cleaning, I want to listen to heavy metal.

